# Populargrow 165w led Chinese black box



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I recently got a really good deal on a Mars Aqua 300w 32" Chinese Black Box. I decided to re purpose my old fixture the Populargrow 165w into a freshwater light. I ordered 20 6500k diodes of ebay, as I wait for them to get here I decided to try the light over my tank I did not like the spread at all. I decided to at least remove all the optics/reflectors/caps whatever you call them ahead of time. I watched a video on removing the caps and it looked pretty easy but these ones man oh man I think they are superglued on. I can't remove any of them. Has anyone tried removing the caps from a Populargrow black box?


----------

